# Chicken and Lamb



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

I rubbed the thighs with Wolfe Rub Original and smoked for 30 minutes with a chunk of apple wood, then cranked the heat to finish it off, very moist and tender and the skin was crisp.  I also did 4 petite lamb chops seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold and some sweet potato slices with WRO. The lamb was like butter, no if I could only get my family to eat it we would eat more.  They're not here this week so I got it for me!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great ! PARTY AT LARRY'S HOUSE!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 3, 2007)

Lookin fine Larry


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great Larry


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great Larry! Didn't you do a similar cook last year?  :twisted:  You know I had to do that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry! *Didn't you do a similar cook last year? * :twisted:  You know I had to do that!



No I didn't, I post stuff that I actually have cooked recently! [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks good no matter what year it is.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry had a little lamb, little lamb, little lamb...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry had a little lamb, little lamb, little lamb...


then he eated it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2007)

He eated my lamb?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> He eated my lamb?



Yup....and upgraded your RAM too.


For those that don't get it...
http://www.lolcats2.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh boy that looks good!!!


----------



## john a (Jun 4, 2007)

WE hate to see a guy eat alone, you should have let us know.


----------



## knine (Jun 5, 2007)

nice Larry


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 6, 2007)

Luv da lamb here too. Just me though. I only make enough for myself, just like when I cook fish. :x


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't you seen Greg call me FAT FAT FAT???  Well that should answer your question!


----------

